# podać śrubkę



## butoholiczka

Hi, I know, quite stupid problem but I was wondering how to say "podać śrubkę"
i don't know which is correct "hand a screw" "pass a screw" ?

thanks a lot!


----------



## NotNow

It depends on the context.  How are you using the phrase?  _To give a screw_ and _to offer a screw _are other possibilities.


----------



## butoholiczka

well, I mean I want to say that I was helping my friend with "giving/passin/handing" screw to his hand...


----------



## NotNow

_Give a screw_ is the usual way to say it.


----------



## butoholiczka

ok, thank you


----------



## Szkot

Ja bym raczej powiedział_ Give *me *a screw_.


----------



## Thomas1

Could you please give sample contexts in which 'pass a screw' and 'hand a screw' would fit in?

Would 'pass a screw' be fine in the situation described below?
A mechanic repairing a car in the service pit, the screws are out of his reach, so he asks his apprentice to 'pass' him one.
 In Polish we could use either 'daj śrubkę' or 'podaj śrubkę'.


----------



## NotNow

I doubt if anyone has ever said _pass a screw_.  English-speakers just don't use the word _pass_ with screws.  I don't know why.  On the other hand, _hand someone a screw_ is just as common as _give someone a screw_.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> Would 'pass a screw' be fine in the situation described below?
> A mechanic repairing a car in the service pit, the screws are out of his reach, so he asks his apprentice to 'pass' him one.



Mojim zdaniem używają się _pass __i hand _(oraz _give) _wymiennie w danym kontekście.


----------



## dreamlike

I think you could well use the verb 'fetch'.


----------



## NotNow

Fetch in the U.S. has rustic connotations.  That is, it is often associated with uneducated farmers and others who live in the countryside.


----------



## dreamlike

This might very well be the case, but I like it all the same.


----------



## Szkot

dreamlike said:


> I think you could well use the verb 'fetch'.



Możesz, ale _fetch _ma inne znaczenie od_ pass/hand/give_.  _Fetch _to przynieść a nie podać.  Oczywiście, że kiedyś musisz przynieść żeby podać, ale niekoniecznie.

(W bryt. angielskim _fetch _to nie słowo tylko dla wieśniaków.)


----------



## dreamlike

There you go, lad, the Americans have this sense of superiority you know


----------



## głupi

Moim zdaniem, "Pass me a screw" brzmi zupełnie normalnie i może się używa wymiennie z "Hand me a screw". 

Osobiście unikałbym używania "Give me a screw", bo (przynajmnej w Anglii) to zdanie ma inne znaczenie, które nie ma nic wspólnego z podawaniem śrubek...


----------



## stypi

In Canada people use word "bolt" instead of screw, probably same meaning, sometimes word screw you can use improperly.


----------



## marco_2

Traditionally a bolt _(śruba dociskowa) _is intended to be tightened or released by torquing a nut, whereas a screw _(wkręt) _- by torquing the head (and a screw has a sharp ending, as a rule).


----------

